# Left hand grip Q?



## RGDave (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, so I'm hoping this is a picture of Ben Hogan's grip.

I wondered if anyone might have any opinions on what the "bad" effects might be if a grip is slipping nearer to the blue line place.







I've been struggling a little to get the face square and have noticed my grip going more towards an "in the fingers" place, if I place it like Ben Hogan, it feels like I'm preparing to putt!!! Help...


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Apr 25, 2009)

I have driver shaft that I cut off to practice the grip ,After looking at your picture when you have the grip in the lower position the wrist is much more flexible when in the red zone there feels like there is more resistance and a stronger wrist kink.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2009)

How do you know the face isn't square? What shape of shot are you hitting?

For what it's worth I think that if you had the club in your fingers you would KNOW it was wrong. The club would feel very floppy at the top, you'd feel the butt of the club pulling away from the heel of your left hand. You can try putting a tee between the heel of your left hand and the club and see if it stays there comfortably.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 26, 2009)

I see this is proving popular!! 

I tried desperately today to double check my grip for every shot, trying to get the left hand more "correct".....did it help.....not sure, felt OK but still hit far too many that tailed off right.

5 pars, 13 bogeys, only 3 GIR.......typical stuff really....


----------



## RGDave (Apr 26, 2009)

How do you know the face isn't square? What shape of shot are you hitting?

For what it's worth I think that if you had the club in your fingers you would KNOW it was wrong. The club would feel very floppy at the top, you'd feel the butt of the club pulling away from the heel of your left hand. You can try putting a tee between the heel of your left hand and the club and see if it stays there comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks JOuk.

My "pull" has almost totally gone now. Yes, the club feels more floppy at the top, definately....

The shape is predictable a.t.m. mostly starting bang on then either staying there on fading at the end. I hit one pushed drive (just the one) which I prayed would turn over but didn't. It would be nice to get the small draw back.....without risking the damn pull that can cost so dear.

The shots with short irons are fine, it seems the longer the club, the less square I can get it.....


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2009)

In my humble opinion the blue outline show above is perfect  The pressure point on the heel of the hand (shown in the pic) then goes over the club to approx the 12 o'clock position to support the club. If you hold the club too high across your palm you are effectively weakening your grip. The illustration (in my opinion) is merely to show the 'feeling' of the club running through your hand and not purely wrapping your fingers round the grip.

As long as the club passes across the point on the palm BELOW the little finger and NOT on the little finger itself then you're OK. It shouldn't simply run across the base of the fingers!

For your information - Hogan's grip was reportedly very weak.

Here's a vid... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmK07gRcVo0

For what it's worth I can support the club just sitting it in the crook of my left leading finger and the pressure point on the heel of my left hand (which is at 12 o'clock). My thumb then comes over the top to the 1 o'clock position...or 2 o'clock position.

Hope this helps.

Note: If you look at the illustration above and imagine closing your little finger..can you see that it would be almost impossible to grip the club properly from that position??? (...just thought I'd say something controversial there!!! ) hehe


----------



## RGDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Great post....thanks.

I watched the video and this guy is definitely in the "blue" grip camp. Even in line with the blue, the club sits on the palm side, not the finger side of the base of the little finger.

I think my next experiment will be to just strengthen the left hand a fraction. I reckon because I'd hit too many pulls, my thumb was getting "dead centre" down the grip whereas for years it's always been a hair to the right.

Thanks for you help.

Incidentally, I went and played another 9 today and managed a draw down the 9th hole (27th of the day!).....would have been great except I was 10 yards further down the fairway and a horrible 85 yards from the green.....might revert to 3 wood again, give me 95 or 105 or even 115.....I tried to take a bit off my GW and sailed over the pin into some 4 inch jungle...made a 5....   Golf eh?....


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2009)

I think my next experiment will be to just strengthen the left hand a fraction. I reckon because I'd hit too many pulls, my thumb was getting "dead centre" down the grip whereas for years it's always been a hair to the right.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you hit from out to in, if you strengthen your grip you are going to start pulling it big time unless you work on coming into the ball from the inside (striking at about the 4 o'clock position).




			I was 10 yards further down the fairway and a horrible 85 yards from the green.....
		
Click to expand...

Perfect for a full 60Â° lob wedge


----------



## RGDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like you hit from out to in, if you strengthen your grip you are going to start pulling it big time unless you work on coming into the ball from the inside (striking at about the 4 o'clock position).
		
Click to expand...

DID hit out-in, that's gone now more or less.

I got in this mess after being ONLY able to hit pushes/draws/hooks about a year ago. I was flat and yucky, so we got it up and steeper into the ball. This lead to pulls and slices, most of which are gone after my lesson on getting in the slot. I'm tantalisingly close to spot on (watch this space), the fact I hit a draw (one!) shows that I'm close to a straight path. The bad drives are starting straight then fading into the first cut, the good ones are almost centre cut......I'm really hopeful.....


----------

